# Schach nur mit Bauern



## Nadzieja (22. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe ein Schachspiel erstmal nut mit Bauern zu programmieren. Das Schachbrett soll in ASCII dargestellt werden. Die Farben weiß und schwarz sollen gegeben sein.

Nach Babypause habe ich das Studium weiter gemacht und bin wirklich einfach raus.

Deswegen meine Frage, kann mir jemand einen Ansatz geben? Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich das ganze Anfangen soll?

Hier ein Auszug aus der Aufgabe:

_Die Klasse die das Interface implementier soll Spiel heißen. Spiel muss zwei Konstruktoren haben. Ein Konstruktor ohne Parameter implementiert die Grundstellung. Ein weiterer Konstruktur, den wir für die Tests benötigen, bekommt zwei Strings als Parameter. Der erste String beschreibt die Stellung und der zweite String gibt an, welcher Spieler als nächstes am Zug ist. Der String zur Beschreibung der Stellung besteht aus Positionen von Figuren, z.B. "D2BW" für einen weißen Bauern auf Feld "D2". Diese Positionen werden durch Komma getrennt, z.B. "D2BW, F4BS, A2BW". Der String "W", bzw. "S" gibt an, dass Weiß bzw. Schwarz am Zug ist._

Dies ist ein Auszug aus der Aufgabe. Also, vielleicht könnt ihr mir nur einen Ansatz geben. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie ich mit dem Code anfangen soll....

Danke sehr


----------



## AlexSpritze (22. Mrz 2012)

Aus dem ersten Satz der Aufgabe könntest du machen:


```
public class Spiel implements INTERFACE { .. }
```

Bei INTERFACE müsste halt der richtige Name des Interfaces rein 

An der Stelle der zwei Punkte solltest du die beiden Konstruktoren realisieren.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2012)

Wo welche figur steht würde ich in einem 2 dimensionalen array abbilden


----------



## Quaxli (23. Mrz 2012)

Und zum Aufteilen der Strings würde ich StringTokenizer nehmen.


----------



## Landei (23. Mrz 2012)

```
public class Spiel implements DasVorgegebeneInterface {
   public static final String LEER = "  ";
   public static final String BW ="BW"; //weißer Bauer 
   public static final String BB ="BS"; //schwarzer Bauer 

   private String[][] feld = new String[8][8];
 
   private String spieler;

   public Spiel() {
      this("A2BW,B2BW,C2BW,D2BW,E2BW,F2BW,G2BW,H2BW,A7BS,B7BS,C7BS,D7BS,E7BS,F7BS,G7BS,H7BS","W"); 
   }

   public Spiel(String stellung, String spieler) {
      this.spieler = spieler;
      for(int i = 0; i < 8; i++)
         for(int j = 0; j < 8; j++)
            feld[i][j] = LEER;
      //jetzt stellung auswerten und feld entsprechend anpassen
   }

   public String toString() {
      for(int i = 0; i < 8; i++) {
         for(int j = 0; j < 8; j++) {
            System.out.print(feld[i][j] + "|");
         }
         System.out.println();
      }
      System.out.println(" a  b  c  d  e  f  g  h");
   }

}
```


----------

